
Why Twitter’s Dying (And What You Can Learn from It) - henrik_w
https://medium.com/bad-words/why-twitter-s-dying-and-what-you-can-learn-from-it-9ed233e37974
======
dexwiz
Companies see social media as a big way to promote their "brand." They are
afraid of something going viral and hurting this brand, like the video of the
AA attendant earlier this week, so they spend money to monitor their social
media presence. Twitter has some hefty restrictions on their public API, but
provides a private "firehose" that serves all Tweets. Companies pay Twitter,
or Twitter's partners, a fair amount for access to this API. This is a major
reason Twitter is still relevant. It's essentially a public customer service
line, where anyone can listen in. Imagine if you go to a website, and listen
in on anyone's call to Comcast.

Twitter is not the many to many graph that people envisioned it would be.
Instead it is one to many. Either many "ists" talking to followers, or many
customers complaining to companies. Twitter will be kept alive by its
publishers, not its subscribers.

------
fredfoobar42
This rings so incredibly true. It takes a lot of curating on my part (and a
gigantic mute and blocklist) to avoid the stresses of Twitter. Most people
aren't going to put in that degree of effort, or even want to.

------
VOYD
It's a spam engine.

